# How do I not look like a schmuck at The Masters?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I've acquired tickets to The Masters Golf Tournament next week. There's no real dress code from what I can tell, other than "don't look like a homeless person". The photos I see of the crowds look like it's predominantly khaki-colored pants/shorts and polo shirts. Many wear hats for sun protection.

How does one attend the tournament and dress in a tradly manner? Bear in mind it's going to be upper-70s/low-80s, and probably raining. I assume that crisp khaki-colored shorts and a properly-fitted (and tucked-in) polo shirt would be totally fine? What about shoes? (I don't have a pair of derbys, nor do I have any plans to buy any and risk ruining them in the rain)

Going out on a limb that at least one person will reference this film in their reply. :tongue2:


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

dparm said:


> I've acquired tickets to The Masters Golf Tournament next week. There's no real dress code from what I can tell, other than "don't look like a homeless person". The photos I see of the crowds look like it's predominantly khaki-colored pants/shorts and polo shirts. Many wear hats for sun protection.
> 
> How does one attend the tournament and dress in a tradly manner? Bear in mind it's going to be upper-70s/low-80s, and probably raining.* I assume that crisp khaki-colored shorts and a properly-fitted (and tucked-in) polo shirt would be totally fine?* What about shoes? (I don't have a pair of derbys, nor do I have any plans to buy any and risk ruining them in the rain)
> 
> Going out on a limb that at least one person will reference this film in their reply. :tongue2:


I think that you just answered your own question. Comfort is key. Shoes? Topsiders would be fine. Have fun.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

Terrible movie (Charlize Theron is boring, Will Smith is the "magical *****" [cf. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magical_Negro]), but c'mon, you guys!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

The only time that I had a Master's badge, I sold it and took the wife on a long cruise.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

dparm said:


> I've acquired tickets to The Masters Golf Tournament next week. There's no real dress code from what I can tell, other than "don't look like a homeless person". The photos I see of the crowds look like it's predominantly khaki-colored pants/shorts and polo shirts. Many wear hats for sun protection.
> 
> How does one attend the tournament and dress in a tradly manner? Bear in mind it's going to be upper-70s/low-80s, and probably raining. I assume that crisp khaki-colored shorts and a properly-fitted (and tucked-in) polo shirt would be totally fine? What about shoes? (I don't have a pair of derbys, nor do I have any plans to buy any and risk ruining them in the rain)
> 
> Going out on a limb that at least one person will reference this film in their reply. :tongue2:


70-80's with a chance for rain IN GEORGIA means its going to be sticky! Super humid. Just be comfortable and I would definitely consider a some sort of moisture wicking polo shirt. Shoes? Just wear something comfortable like Sperry's OR Tennis Shoes. The few times I have been to a Golf Major (never had the privilege to go to the Masters), it was hot! You will either find one spot and stay to watch the action or you will be walking a lot.

AND if you are so inclined, wear a hat! You'll fit in just fine!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Nobleprofessor said:


> 70-80's with a chance for rain IN GEORGIA means its going to be sticky! Super humid. Just be comfortable and would definitely consider a some sort of moisture wicking polo shirt. Shoes? Just wear something comfortable like Sperry's OR Tennis Shoes. The few times I have been to a Golf Major (never had the privilege to go to the Masters, it was hot and you will either find one spot and stay or you will be walking a lot). AND if you are so inclined, wear a hat! You'll fit in just fine!


Yep, thanks. I travel to Atlanta for work a lot so I'm well aware of their weather. I'm actually glad it's going to be rainy as that will keep the temps in the 70s versus the normal upper 80s.

I think I'll just stick with some nice khaki shorts, a tucked-in polo, surcingle belt, and my Top-Siders. I'll probably Sno-Seal those shoes to make sure I'm not walking around in soggy feet all day, though.

Now I just need to decide if I want to wear my Persol Steve McQueen sunglasses or go for the Randolph Engineering aviators, and if I should go for my Seiko "Pepsi" diver or the Seiko flight watch.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Wear running/athletic shoes. You will be walking. A LOT. And it is way hillier than you would ever imagine it is watching it on TV. In fact, you will never watch the tournament the same way again after having been there. The changes in elevation have a dramatic effect on the shotmaking and strategy. The last thing you want is blisters or sore feet. 

Also, you will be stunned at how inexpensive it is going to be there. The sandwiches are 2 bucks or so and the beers will be 4 or so (to be fair, last time I was there was the 90's, so they may have increased a bit). Augusta is Hell in the summer, but it shouldn't be too bad yet. I would take a jacket just in case. You won't be allowed an umbrella though I don't think. 

And don't worry about the snow seal. Augusta National has an agreement with God that folks get to walk on water during Master's week


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Just don't wear a green blazer.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

dparm said:


> Yep, thanks. I travel to Atlanta for work a lot so I'm well aware of their weather. I'm actually glad it's going to be rainy as that will keep the temps in the 70s versus the normal upper 80s.
> 
> I think I'll just stick with some nice khaki shorts, a tucked-in polo, surcingle belt, and my Top-Siders. I'll probably Sno-Seal those shoes to make sure I'm not walking around in soggy feet all day, though.
> 
> Now I just need to decide if I want to wear my Persol Steve McQueen sunglasses or go for the Randolph Engineering aviators, and if I should go for my Seiko "Pepsi" diver or the Seiko flight watch.


I should have said this earlier. But, Congrats on getting to go to the Masters. I am very jealous. I have wanted to go for a long time. I have heard that the course is so beautiful with everything blooming that it really looks like a painting -- perfect in every detail.


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

dparm said:


> I've acquired tickets to The Masters Golf Tournament next week. There's no real dress code from what I can tell, other than "don't look like a homeless person". The photos I see of the crowds look like it's predominantly khaki-colored pants/shorts and polo shirts. Many wear hats for sun protection.
> 
> How does one attend the tournament and dress in a tradly manner? Bear in mind it's going to be upper-70s/low-80s, and probably raining. I assume that crisp khaki-colored shorts and a properly-fitted (and tucked-in) polo shirt would be totally fine? What about shoes? (I don't have a pair of derbys, nor do I have any plans to buy any and risk ruining them in the rain)
> 
> Going out on a limb that at least one person will reference this film in their reply. :tongue2:


Open weave polo, khakis, socks, spikeless golf shoe, cap & sunglasses. No white belt please.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Linen trousers sound very useful in this context.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

fred johnson said:


> Open weave polo, khakis, socks, spineless golf shoe, cap & sunglasses. No white belt please.


Unless you are playing, don't wear golf shoes.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

If it were me, I'd be in a pair of non-patchwork madras trou with a light blue cotton pinpoint or linen BD, a ribbon belt, and a pair of dirty bucs without socks. Probably bring a khaki harrington just in case there was an afternoon shower.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

It is absolutely a beautiful place. Get there early and walk the course starting at the first hole. It is very hilly as someone mentioned. All food and drink is cheap. Wear shorts, polo shirt and topsiders,tennis,bball shoes. If you are a golfer,you will love the place, if not you will still love the place. After you have walked the course, go grab a drink and find a spot where you can see a couple of holes without moving. Have fun, its really a special place.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Great suggestions, thanks guys.

A lot of other people have said that wearing golf cleats if you're not a player is in very bad taste. Fortunately, I don't have a pair (I don't golf). Others have also echoed the comments about how hilly it is, so things might be interesting if it does indeed rain....slip-n-slide time. Boat shoes have no traction on wet grass or mud, so that might be amusing for people to watch.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

*Question How do I not look like a schmuck at The Masters?*

Sorry, not possible. You might as well let me go and look like a schmuck in your stead! Seriously, though, Augusta National is really a special place, and the Masters is hands down my favorite sporting event to attend. You have gotten good advice....shorts and a golf/polo shirt with topsiders or sneakers, and some sun protection. Have fun!


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

I attended the Masters in 2008, and all of the posts above regarding nice shorts + nice polos + sunglasses + optional ball cap are spot on. Loafers, boats or sneakers are fine. I wore a fav pair of bit loafers without socks, which proved fine (even during several downpours). Speaking of which: pack a big golf umbrella, as once you're out back, you will not find any shelter other than the concession tents (and you will not be able to cross certain roped areas until the golfers have played ahead).

Also, consider bringing (or purchasing once there) a folding camp chair -- there are plenty of spots where folks park their chairs (allowing one to have a place to circle back up and sit as a group following treks to the various holes).

Also, be sure to stock up on a couple Masters polo shirts from the retail building. Yes, at $80-$160 apiece, they are pricey; however, you will not find the classic Augusta flag emblem elsewhere and the shirts will be great conversation starters wherever your travels take you. I wish I had ten instead of two!

Enjoy the sandwiches -- they are a bargain, and somewhat of a novelty owing to their green wrappers. The green packaging (on everything) makes any occasional piece of litter on the grounds disappear before the television cameras.

I guarantee that you'll have the time of your life!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Nothing like a pimento cheese sandwhich and a cold draft beer at Augusta National. I am Masters green with envy!


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> Unless you are playing, don't wear golf shoes.


You missed the spelling correction: SPIKELESS golf shoes, can be worn anywhere, wore mine to the Open a few years ago.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

fred johnson said:


> You missed the spelling correction: SPIKELESS golf shoes, can be worn anywhere, wore mine to the Open a few years ago.


My statement still stands. Unless you are playing, don't wear any kind of golf shoes. Spiked, spikeless, high heeled - anything.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

Personally I'd go with a polo shirt, linen slacks, a fun lightweight sport coat--either Madras or seersucker--and comfortable shoes with rubber soles.

Comfortable yet above the bar. Don't forget good sunglasses and maybe a pair of small binoculars.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

^I would definitely NOT wear a sport coat of any kind....unless you are being hosted in the Butler cabin. Otherwise, you will be uncomfortable and look way out of place. I'm all about dressing situationally appropriate, and the only guys wearing coats of any kind will be the members, who will have on green blazers. They will not be walking the course all day long, though. They get transported in golf carts, if they decide to leave the clubhouse area.


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

vpkozel said:


> My statement still stands. Unless you are playing, don't wear any kind of golf shoes. Spiked, spikeless, high heeled - anything.


I agree. Yes, one COULD wear spikeless golf shoes to Augusta (or Riddell shoulder pads to the Super Bowl, or a Simpson helmet to the Daytona 500)... But, the OP asked how not to look like a "schmuck," and, IMO, donning any sort of "gear" tees up (harhar) the patron to skirt uncomfortably close to that line. Especially at Augusta (which has its own unspoken rules)...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Polo shirt, long-sleeve or short-, lightweight chinos in stone and a relaxed fit, a light cardigan, and some deck/CVO shoes. A cap, optionally, of the Ivy cap style.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

FLCracka said:


> ^I would definitely NOT wear a sport coat of any kind....unless you are being hosted in the Butler cabin. Otherwise, you will be uncomfortable and look way out of place. I'm all about dressing situationally appropriate, and the only guys wearing coats of any kind will be the members, who will have on green blazers. They will not be walking the course all day long, though. They get transported in golf carts, if they decide to leave the clubhouse area.


Hm, pictures of past tournaments back up your statement--just polo shirts and shorts everywhere.

My suggestion was based on what I usually wear when visiting the in-laws in Atlanta. But I guess the Masters is more casual than I thought. More like a ball game than a day out around town.


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Not on point, but I think you all will enjoy this story. Back in 2003, Martha Burk became news all over the golfing world because of her complaints and protests that Augusta National had no female members. My 70+ mother saw the story and proceeded to write then president Hootie Johnson a letter supporting his decision to run his club as he saw fit. (Yeah I know, my mother is a real liberal) Two weeks later my mother received a nice signed letter on Masters stationary thanking her for her support. That letter was framed and hangs in my office.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

corey said:


> I agree. Yes, one COULD wear spikeless golf shoes to Augusta (or Riddell shoulder pads to the Super Bowl, or a Simpson helmet to the Daytona 500)... But, the OP asked how not to look like a "schmuck," and, IMO, donning any sort of "gear" tees up (harhar) the patron to skirt uncomfortably close to that line. Especially at Augusta (which has its own unspoken rules)...


Not to nitpick, but, from what I've seen at PGA golf events, spectators at professional golf tournaments frequently wear golf shoes. They generally are comfortable shoes and, as a spectator, you will be doing a lot of walking on a hilly course. I would not at all compare it to wearing shoulder pads to the Super Bowl, as it is a very common look. In my opinion, it would not at all make one look like a schmuck and you probably will see many spectators wearing golf shoes at a PGA tournament.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

^ Good point. I've never been to one, so if nothing else, I'd take the advice of someone who's been.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Ron_A said:


> Not to nitpick, but, from what I've seen at PGA golf events, spectators at professional golf tournaments frequently wear golf shoes. They generally are comfortable shoes and, as a spectator, you will be doing a lot of walking on a hilly course. I would not at all compare it to wearing shoulder pads to the Super Bowl, as it is a very common look. In my opinion, it would not at all make one look like a schmuck and you probably will see many spectators wearing golf shoes at a PGA tournament.


The Masters is not a tour event. It is a private tournament. And the tickets are lifetime deals - as long as you buy them each year.

You also see tank tops and bikini tops at lots of PGA tourneys - I wouldn't recommend those either.....

Trust me - if you wear golf shoes to Augusta, you will look like a schmuck. Fred Couples first wife wore them when he won in '92 and SHE looked like a schmuck. A smoking hot schmuck, but a schmuck none the less.

Edit - check the cell phone rules. I think you can bring them in now, but for God's sake turn the ringer off - and any shutter sounds as well if you are allowed to take pics. And go early if you can. Walk the course some without people there. You really are not going to find a more pleasant place.

What days are you going?


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I hate people who draw lines in the sand over clothing opinions,... but do not wear golf shoes. There is no doubt you will have better grip, traction etc. while on the course, but you will look like a sc.... Trust me on this one. I've been to many tournaments and I can tell you that everyone who wears golf shoes looks like George from Seinfeld. Really, trust me. Golf shoes give great traction as long as you are on grass, on any other surface, especially if wet and with a few drinks under your belt can be dangerous.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL! Yes, seriously, what's wrong with just a good pair of CVOs, bucks, or other reasonably rugged but good-looking option? You're walking around and drinking--you're not out there swinging the club.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

vpkozel said:


> The Masters is not a tour event. It is a private tournament. And the tickets are lifetime deals - as long as you buy them each year.
> 
> You also see tank tops and bikini tops at lots of PGA tourneys - I wouldn't recommend those either.....
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to derail the thread (and I don't believe that the original poster even has suggested that he was considering wearing golf shoes), but I thought that it was worthwhile to note that spectators wearing golf shoes to PGA tournaments is a pretty common look, from what I've seen (including at the PGA Tournament and Ryders Cup at Medinah CC outside of Chicago). It's not the same thing as someone wearing shoulder pads to a football game. Personally, I think one would run a bigger risk of looking like a schuck wearing bit loafers or leather-soled dress shoes than golf shoes. But, to each his own.


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

Ron_A said:


> I'm not trying to derail the thread (and I don't believe that the original poster even has suggested that he was considering wearing golf shoes), but I thought that it was worthwhile to note that spectators wearing golf shoes to PGA tournaments is a pretty common look, from what I've seen (including at the PGA Tournament and Ryders Cup at Medinah CC outside of Chicago). It's not the same thing as someone wearing shoulder pads to a football game. Personally, I think one would run a bigger risk of looking like a schuck wearing bit loafers or leather-soled dress shoes than golf shoes. But, to each his own.


Ouch.

I recant. Not only should you wear golf shoes, you should bring your clubs... just in case.


----------



## CardsHockey (Oct 30, 2014)

shadoman said:


> Just don't wear a green blazer.


Haha. Nice...


----------



## irish95 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was at the Ryder Cup at Medinah also, (as I derail this thread some more). There were two guys sitting next to me in the NBC tent and another behind me wearing Jordan shoes. I figure if they aren't wearing golf shoes....you know the rest.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Golf shoes or not, I think that wearing a green blazer definitely is where you should draw the line. In all seriousness, no need to over analyze this - a nice polo, khakis or Bermuda-length shorts, and boat shoes or comfortable athletic shoes (think New Balance 990) and you'll be fine. I personally think that if you were to wear linen pants, a sport coat, leather-soled dress shoes, etc., you would run the risk of looking like a schmuck, but that's just my opinion and admittedly I've not been to Augusta. Maybe it's like the Kentucky Derby and everyone dresses up for the occasion, but that's not what I've seen when watching it on TV. It's a golf tournament.


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

Agreed, Ron. Main take-away is don't try too hard, and, above all else, have fun and enjoy the experience. Most eyes will be on the course and golfers, not the patrons.


----------



## roman totale XVII (Sep 18, 2009)

You're attending an elitist event with a carefully curated and totally artificial sense of prestige. There is no way to solve your question.


----------



## Searching_Best_Fit (Feb 11, 2015)

So quickly read through the posts, and no one mentioned something important: DEET. Since you are going to wear shorts, you might as well get some DEET along so that you will not get mosquito bites at the end of the day. I don't know about you, but I am having problem going to woods or areas with trees without DEET....


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

dparm,
Sorry about my original post, I did not realize you were not a golfer. My advice for spike less golf shoes, for you, was in error and I was probably picturing myself at the Masters and how I would dress, my FootJoy spikeless shoes are dark tan pebble grained leather, look like a sneaker and are very comfortable walking or playing. There have been several excellent answers to your question pertaining to footwear and I would only add that the shoes be your most comfortable rubber soled ones; assuming you are not going to buy new shoes for the occasion. Enjoy the Masters!


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Duvel said:


> LOL! Yes, seriously, what's wrong with just a good pair of CVOs, bucks, or other reasonably rugged but good-looking option? You're walking around and drinking--you're not out there swinging the club.


Sir, this is AAAC. Everyone here is pedantic about their appearance no matter where they are.

And as a single guy, you never know when you might run into your future wife. :biggrin:


----------



## littgeo (Jul 31, 2012)

dparm said:


> I've acquired tickets to The Masters Golf Tournament next week. There's no real dress code from what I can tell, other than "don't look like a homeless person". The photos I see of the crowds look like it's predominantly khaki-colored pants/shorts and polo shirts. Many wear hats for sun protection.
> 
> How does one attend the tournament and dress in a tradly manner? Bear in mind it's going to be upper-70s/low-80s, and probably raining. I assume that crisp khaki-colored shorts and a properly-fitted (and tucked-in) polo shirt would be totally fine? What about shoes? (I don't have a pair of derbys, nor do I have any plans to buy any and risk ruining them in the rain)
> 
> Going out on a limb that at least one person will reference this film in their reply. :tongue2:


I have been to the Masters 4-5 times. It's relatively casual, but dressy casual. Nice shorts or khakis, polo shirt, and casual shoes. It is very hilly. I would suggest athletic shoes or walking shoes. something comfortable, like NB 990s. Boat shoes are fine, but not very supportive, and there are places where it is very slippery.

I would not wear golf shoes. There are a few people who will wear them, but they are in the decided minority, and they definitely stand out. And not in a good way.

The only people who dress up are the members of the club and other officials. Think about what you would choose to wear if you were invited to play golf at a nice course (or at least one that still requires collared shirts). And then wear that, except DON'T WEAR THE GOLF SHOES.

And take some money. buy a bunch of souvenirs on the way out. especially the Masters Polo shirts, hats, and golf towels.


----------



## jackstraw001 (Jan 31, 2013)

vpkozel said:


> Wear running/athletic shoes. You will be walking. A LOT. And it is way hillier than you would ever imagine it is watching it on TV. In fact, you will never watch the tournament the same way again after having been there. The changes in elevation have a dramatic effect on the shotmaking and strategy. The last thing you want is blisters or sore feet.
> 
> Also, you will be stunned at how inexpensive it is going to be there. The sandwiches are 2 bucks or so and the beers will be 4 or so (to be fair, last time I was there was the 90's, so they may have increased a bit). Augusta is Hell in the summer, but it shouldn't be too bad yet. I would take a jacket just in case. You won't be allowed an umbrella though I don't think.
> 
> And don't worry about the snow seal. Augusta National has an agreement with God that folks get to walk on water during Master's week


^^^^^
I've been to The Masters dozens of times and the topography of Augusta National always shocks first-time visitors. Comfortable shoes are a must and I agree that running shoes are a good call. The standard wardrobe choice is polo/golf shirt, shorts and comfortable shoes. Food is incredibly cheap, golf gear not so much. However, it's the only place in the world to buy Masters gear (other than eBay, of course). Btw, phones are NOT permitted on the grounds so leave it in the car or check it at the gate.


----------



## linedrive (Apr 24, 2014)

It's been since 1997 when I was last at the Master's (yes, I was fortunate to be there for the Sunday round when Tiger won his first). Great experience and like others have said, the fact that food/drink is quite affordable is quite "refreshing". I would also recommend golf shoes (if you have them and they are comfortable) since most of them are waterproof (dealing with dew in the am). Shorts and polo. We watched a bunch tee off and then camped out on 16 and watched them all come through. Enjoy the experience.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Dparm, was that you I saw on the 15th, in Alden LHS, HSH blazer, OCBD, khakis-Bill's it appeared, and the yellow polka-dot pocket square?


----------



## fred johnson (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess had I gone to the Masters *I would have officially been dressed as a schmuck*. Watching live coverage on masters.com I spied a guy sitting at the 11th green wearing tan leather FootJoy spikeless golf shoes exactly like mine, as well as several others wearing athletic style golf shoes, spiked and spikeless.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

fred johnson said:


> I guess had I gone to the Masters *I would have officially been dressed as a schmuck*. Watching live coverage on masters.com I spied a guy sitting at the 11th green wearing tan leather FootJoy spikeless golf shoes exactly like mine, as well as several others wearing athletic style golf shoes, spiked and spikeless.


I have the Ecco Biom Hybrids and they are incredibly comfortable. I resisted for a long time but finally broke down. Now, I don't know if I'll ever be able to go back to traditional spiked golf shoes.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

fred johnson said:


> I guess had I gone to the Masters *I would have officially been dressed as a schmuck*. Watching live coverage on masters.com I spied a guy sitting at the 11th green wearing tan leather FootJoy spikeless golf shoes exactly like mine, as well as several others wearing athletic style golf shoes, spiked and spikeless.


How was he at the 11th green? Spectators are not allowed near there.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

They all look like "schmucks" at The Masters.

If you are talking about the spectators, or "patrons" as they call them, they all look ridiculous. Resident BBC "voice of golf" Peter Alliss, who is a professional old buffer, said it was like a knobbly knees contest at Butlins Holiday camp. As he pointed out, they came in all shapes and sizes.

Competitors at least wear trousers on the course. That said, they are mostly lairy 1970-style with white belts and all sorts of naff accessories.

You could dress like Gary Player in black. The crowd would probably assume you were a priest though.


----------



## corey (Oct 30, 2005)

Kingstonian said:


> They all look like "schmucks" at The Masters.
> 
> If you are talking about the spectators, or "patrons" as they call them, they all look ridiculous. Resident BBC "voice of golf" Peter Alliss, who is a professional old buffer, said it was like a knobbly knees contest at Butlins Holiday camp. As he pointed out, they came in all shapes and sizes.
> 
> ...


I'd betcha that if you put your mind to task, you could figure out a more positive manner in which to contribute.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

corey said:


> I'd betcha that if you put your mind to task, you could figure out a more positive manner in which to contribute.


Lipstick on a pig?

Know your limitations.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Kingstonian said:


> Lipstick on a pig?
> 
> Know your limitations.


I guess all these folks were non Brits.....

https://www.golf.com/photos/2014-british-open#45


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

^ Monkey see. Monkey do.

Telly addicts. They could try harder to pile on the pounds though.


----------



## WillBarrett (Feb 18, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> ^ Monkey see. Monkey do.
> 
> Telly addicts. They could try harder to pile on the pounds though.


Evelyn Waugh's is on line one...

he's not happy.


----------

